

 80legs is looking for interns or contract workers - jdrock
http://www.80legs.com/intern.html

======
hapless
What is "remote intern / contract work" ? Anything you hire a contractor to do
is typically going to be inappropriate work for an intern.

This smells like one of those gigs where they hope to pay slave wages for work
in their primary line-of-business, and call it an "internship" to excuse their
behaviour.

~~~
jdrock
Anyone we hire will be compensated properly.

The descriptions on the pages are fairly specific about the difference in
responsibility for local vs remote.

The remote work is admittedly more straightforward, cut-and-dry programming.
It's suitable for a student or freelancer looking for some entry-level
experience or extra work.

Anyone that works locally will be exposed to some of the more complicated
tasks we have and take on more responsibility.

We would really prefer to have someone local, but we have to be realistic
about our potential candidate pool in Houston.

------
sga
I noticed that proficiency in Java is required. Is there a technical reason or
unique feature that makes Java the best choice for 80legs, as opposed to some
other language?

~~~
jdrock
Java is the only language we can use on the JVMs that run on the nodes in our
grid computing system.

Other languages (Jython, JRuby) require techniques that break the security
sandbox used by the JVMs.

~~~
sga
I get it. Thanks for responding!

------
djb_hackernews
full time or part time contract work? I've got a good amount of experience
working on web crawlers/ data aggregation for SaaS based architectures.

~~~
jdrock
A local intern would be full time.

Remote work would depend on the ability of the programmer. We have a few dozen
80apps that need to be produced for various crawl packages right now (more
coming). I expect each one would take 1-3 days of programming.

